# Настройка голосов



## acco (14 Ноя 2009)

Привет всем!
У меня в Excelsiore уже второй раз расстраивается голос *До* в басу (самый низкий). .. в первый раз решил просто взять и подпилить конечек голоса (припаянный кусок). . - Помогло, как бы почти настроил

Теперь вдруг снова этот голос *До* расстроился! Даже трещит как стекраза (не очень сильно). .. 
и еще *Си бемоль* второй октавы расстроился немного, теперь звучит как с "французским разливом" 

1. Почему они расстраиваются !? (хранится аккордеон пока что в классе на полу стоит в мягком чехле)
2. Подскажите как правильно настраивать голоса, литературу или советы.


----------



## alexem (14 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте Вадим. Не знаю как вы пилили. Я занимаюсь настройкой. Заведите себе несколько натфилей. Нужно их заточить острее и подогнать по ширине к окнам голосов на планке. Необходимо купить или найти металлические полоски с алмазным напылением. Отрезаете узкий, но длинный кусок алмазного полотна, накладываете сверху на натфиль, тонкий кончик, самую малость, загибаете - чтобы полотно держалось на тонком кончике заточенного натфиля. Верхнюю часть полотна так же закрепите нарезанной изолентой чтобы полотно не скользило по ручке натфиля. Все готово. Теперь необходимо аккуратно не пилить, а подточить - чтобы повысить голос, то ближе к кончику, чтобы понизить - ближе к основанию. Как только стачивается напыление, то полосу алмаза нужно продергивать вниз и снова загибать. Металлические полоски (полотно) с алмазным напылением могут быть разными по калибру. Найдите самые мелкие. Сейчас продаются много электронных машинок для настройки. Я пользуюсь давно выпущенной !Электроника УН-01" - прекрасно работает. Четко показывает насколько расстроен голос - низит или высит. Ваш си - бемоль звучит с французским разливом оттого, что инструмент у вас многоголосный и расстроенный голос в комбинации с нормальным дает такой эффект. Необходимо найти расстроенный голос. Вот здесь здорово помогает машинка т.к. настроить голос нужно под нормальные голоса с их точным калибром. До в басу нужно посмотреть:
1. голос может иметь трещину в основании (тогда дальше он должен еще больше сползать в сторону и звучание из дребезжащего станет хриплым и более низким;
2. в основании может расшататься клепка, тогда голос будет дребезжать и низить , но это маловероятно т.к. басовые голоса проклепаны двойной клепкой;
3. возможно вы когда пилили, забили края голоса, тогда он будет задевать за края планки и дребезжать.
С уважением, Семенов.


----------



## pols-petr (15 Ноя 2009)

Огромное спасибо, что поделились опытом...скажите пожалуйста, а может есть специальная литература...или все это передается от мастера к ученику...


----------



## alexem (15 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте Петр! К сожалению, настоящие мастера секреты свои не выдают. Конкуренция. А книжка была бы важная для всех баянистов. Уверен! Меня в свое время нужда заставила научиться. Купил баян как-то для соло подходящий, (баян Г.Попкова, который аккомпанировал О.Воронец, вроде Юпитера, но легче. Хорошый баян, я потом с ним консерваторию закончил. Он и сейчас живой) а в ансамбль когда пришлось сесть, выяснилось, что он с другими баянами в разлив. Проблема. За лето перестроил весь баян. Были в городе мастера, советовали. Потом один умер, я кое-что купил у его вдовы. Станок для резки стали на голоса. Станок для прокола голоса под клепку. Набор натфилей. Голосники- пластины, различные по ширине и толщине, для подъема и удержания голосов. Научился клепать голоса. Все от безденежья. Мастерам платить надо, и немало. Успехов. Семенов.


----------



## pols-petr (15 Ноя 2009)

Огромное спасибо...у нас в Мордовии мастеров увы нет...был один и очень хороший я у него еще в годы учебы ремонтировал Юпитер, сейчас вспоминаю как он лихо переклипал мне три голоса минут за 30-40...и разумеется настроил...но тогда молодой был - а ведь мог поездить к нему посидеть что то перенять...вот сейчас приходиться потихонечку (для себя) осваивать...и каждый совет он на вес золота...еще раз спасибо.


----------



## acco (16 Ноя 2009)

Алексей Александрович спасибо за подробный описание.. 
Также большое спасибо Найко Сергею Федоровичу, так как оперативно помог по Skype.. 

Я купил себе надфили с алмазным напылением.. 10 штук, всяких размеров.

До в басу, трещало, так как голосок сдвинулся чуток в бок. А заклепка только одна.
Немного подпилил и как бы, почти звучит как да..

Если честно, интересно как настраиваются низкие голоса? Есть ли разница, если настроить голоса по прибору и потом в собранном состояние не будет ли разницы в звучание. Так как был на фабрике HOHNER и там мастер голос подпиливает, одевает мех и только так проверяет.

P.S. По поводу приборов для настройки, что скажите про программы?
Конечно понимаю, что для этого нужно будет приобрести качественный микрофон.
Алексей Александрович можете сравнить программу с вашим аппаратом для настройки?
Вот на англ. Instrument-Tuner
или вот на русском в переводи от гугла Инструмент-тюнер
Вот прямая ссылка на программу Setup-Instrument-Tuner.exe (она на 30 дней для теста, но нам этого хватит)


----------



## alexem (16 Ноя 2009)

Вадим! Снимается ли на Вашем инструменте планки, как у Юпитера, хорошо бы ударить немного по расшатавшейся клепке. Голос станет в строй без подстройки и не будет сдвигаться в сторону. А поскольку Вы его точили, то он будет после этого высить. Instrument - Tuner -программка неплохая и достаточно точная даже с обычным комповым микрофоном, я проверил по камертону, но я привык к старой советской машинке. Дело в том, что эти машинки (УН-01) делала оборонка, а это качество. Машинке 19 лет, а она работает, как часы. Если найдешь, покупай. На ней шкала, как в амперметре, кнопки для смены октав и ручка для смены нот. Причем калибровку можно выставить любую т.е. не только 440 ГЦ - можно голоса настроить в ровный разлив, как на французах или в унисон и т.д. Звук низит - стрелка на шкале уходит в минусы, высит - уходит в плюсы.Точный тон - стрелка на нуле. Октавы - от большой до четвертой. Бас контроктавы выстраивается по большой октаве или по обертону. Приблизительно такая же система в этой программке. Успехов. Семенов.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (17 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте все.
Я занимаюсь ремонтом и настройкой язычковых инструментов 17 лет--и только этим.
Во-первых, настраивать по любому!! тюнеру можно только очень предварительно. Дальше только уши. К тому же бас у Excelsior (да у любого инструмента с отключением голосов в басу)--строй голоса меняется в зависимости от количества открытых штор (бывает очень сильно)--из-за изменения объёма камеры. Если строить только открытый этот голос--с другими он строить не будет!
Во-вторых, басовые голоса у Excelsior на разных моделях крепятся по разному. Возможно крепление на резонатор через лайковую прокладку с помощью шурупов. Либо залито мастикой или клеем с каким-нибудь закреплением верха планки (скобка, шуруп). Так-как Ваш голос с одной клёпкой--скорее всего баритоновый. Там чаще мастика. И со временем она высыхает, планка держится не прочно--строй ползёт. Если, как Вы писали, появляются ещё голоса с характерным дребезжанием или очень резко начинают расстраиваться--стоит обратить на это внимание. Только смотреть должен мастер--не всегда можно увидеть, что мастике уже кердык. И не стоит заливать чем-нибудь---потом бывает трудно очистить планку от некачественной мастики--нужна нормальная и делать должен человек, набивший руку.
Третье. Не стоит самому пытаться подклепать голос--возможно всякое--вплоть до дефекта на планке. У Excelsior не снимаются планки как на Юпитере--это кусковой инструмент!!
Четвёртое. Тренироваться настраивать, тем более с помощью надфилей, --лучше на каком-нибудь "Этюде" или Weltmeistere. Excelsior неплохой инструмент, тем более если с ломаной декой--жалко. ..
С уважением.


----------



## alexem (17 Ноя 2009)

Добрый день! Виталий, безусловно прав. Дело это очень тонкое. Было бы очень полезно для всех интересующихся, если бы Виталий поделился своими знаниями, опытом работы по настройке инструментов. Это очень интересно и актуально, потому что, действительно, не в каждом городе есть профессиональный мастер и многим приходится выходить из сложившегося положения самому осваивая это непростое дело. Я думаю, мы все были бы Вам Виталий очень благодарны и признательны. С уважением, Семенов.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (17 Ноя 2009)

Вечер добрый. Я попробую что-то подсказать через сайт--но очень часто один дефект может возникать из-за огромного количества причин. Устранение какого-то дефекта так же сильно может разниться от модели инструмента и конкретно этого инструмента. То что подходит в одном случае--в другом может нанести очень большой вред. Чем смогу--попробую помочь. Как говорится: "по-телефону не лечат" (хотя бывают случаи--звонят и просят послушать ). Лучше инструмент нести к мастеру. Но учитывая, что иногда инструмент у кого-то стоит без дела из-за какой-нибудь ерунды--давайте попробуем.
С уважением.


----------



## alexem (18 Ноя 2009)

Великолепно! Всех нас надо поздравить! На сайте консультирует мастер-профессионал!
Виталий, какими инструментами Вы настраиваете голос? Как настраиваете: по-черному и доводка? Как сводите голоса, чтобы был объем, а не полный унисон? 
Из какой проволоки делаете клепку? И какая проволока для этого подойдет? Как снимаете с басового голоса латунную напайку и как сажаете обратно? С уважением, Семенов.


----------



## pols-petr (18 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте, Алексей Александрович подскажите пожалуйста...я попробовал тюнер (т.е. снял планку и поднес к тюнеру и "пощипал" голос) но машинка меня не слышит...может нужен микрофон? Как вы замеряете высоту? Заранее спасибо...


----------



## Михалёк (19 Ноя 2009)

Пётр! Посмотрите сайт: http://boris.lifanovsky.com...
Там есть ссылка на видео по настройке. И можете там тоже задать вопрос
по настройке и Вам ,я думаю ответят.Там много интересной информации.
С уважением Михалёк.


----------



## alexem (19 Ноя 2009)

Добрый день Петр! Планку снимать и к тюнеру подносить не надо. Если у Вас компъютерная программа, то микрофон безусловно нужен. Нужно просто поиграть в микрофон. Смотря какие цели Вы преследуете. Просто подстроить один голос, который не строит с другими тремя, если у Вас четырехголосный баян. Позвучите в микрофон каждым голосом отдельно. Посмотрите их отличие друг от друга. Незабудьте, что фагот и пикколо звучат один на октаву ниже, другой на октаву выше. Поэтому нажимайте соответствующие кнопки на дисплее. И незабудьте выставить калибровку А440 ГЦ. Если в остальных трех все в порядке и Вы нашли расстроенный голос, то определите низит он относительно остальных или высит. Это видно по шкале с плюсами и минусами. Ушел в + значит высит; в - значит низит. После этого подтяните расстроенный голос к остальным. Если высит подточите ближе к основанию голоса, если низит- несколько раз аккуратно чиркните по верхушке голоса. И каждый раз проверяйте по аппарату что бы не переточить. Если собираетесь полностью настраивать инструмент, то это очень сложный процесс. Сами не беритесь, можно испортить. Нужно выстроить весь диапазон и свести четыре голоса, а потом еще и левая сторона, это колоссальная работа. Я думаю более точно и правильно Вам ответит Виталий. Давайте зададим этот вопрос еще и ему. С уважением, Семенов.


----------



## pols-petr (20 Ноя 2009)

СПАСИБО!


----------



## SibBayan.ru (20 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте.
Черновая настройка--напильником. Но это чаще происходит с очень сильно расстроенным голосом или на только наклёпанном. Дальше--внутренние голоса--шабером, внешние--надфилями и шаберами. Проволока для заклёпок--мягкая сталь, если жестковата-можно опустить немного. Напайку снимаем и ставим на электроплитке, либо--мощный паяльник. Некоторые делают на спиртовой горелке--кому как удобнее.
Алексей Александрович, что имеется ввиду под "объём" и "унисон"? По-моему, если унисона или правильного звучания интервала нет--нужно настраивать. Для меня есть понятие--"пустота" (сугубо субъективное понятие), когда голоса, которые слушаешь, сливаются по обертонам настолько, что возникает в звучании "пустота", прозрачность (не знаю как объяснить словами). Но это относится только к чистым интервалам.
Я слышал различные "советы" относительно точности настройки. У ф-но, например, при построении октавы вверх (или при пристройке к камертону) чуть-чуть движение ключём на расширение, но настолько мизерно, что почти не ощущается. Только незначительно меняется характер звучания. Разные есть "хитрости". Не уверен, что все они верные. Первые 10 лет своей работы я сидел в одной мастерской с очень хорошими и известными мастерами по ф-но и скрипичный мастер. Я, ради интереса, коснулся настройки ф-но, но заниматься этим не стал--с баянами некогда разгрестись. У пианистов очень много всяких прибамбасов (скрипичные кстати тоже деки настраивают). Многим очень нравится начинать с терцового круга. Но это всё от того, что у них очень быстрое затухание обертонов (ибо струны) и они стараются увеличить количество биений, которые можно успеть послушать. В баяне это ни к чему. Слушай сколько влезет. Тут другая проблема--голоса (бывает очень сильно) изменяют строй в зависимости от динамики. Поэтому, чаще всего баян строят примерно на mp--mf. К басу это тоже относится. Если вы слушаете и пристраиваете один голос, а потом открываете ещё три--давление на него сильно уменьшается.
Опять же по поводу тюнера. Несколько лет назад на сайте Бариновской фабрики Юпитер был форум. Иногда были очень интересные замечания мастеров у него работающих. Была описана ситуация, когда к Сергею Михайловичу подошли и спросили: "Каким тюнером Вы пользуетесь?" В ответ он просто показал на ухо. :blum: 
Но было и такое: кто-то советовал настраивать по тюнеру без корпуса и даже на щипок. И добавлено: только настраивать нужно чуть выше (или ниже--уже не помню), так как в корпусе звучит ниже. ЧУТЬ--ЭТО СКОЛЬКО? Тут, блин, окраску выстраиваешь, иногда нужна одна-две царапинки--а тут ЧУТЬ. Для тюнера пять царапин--ничто. И откуда он взял, что ниже? Там всё по разному!! После таких советов люди голоса могут в дым запилить. Туда-сюда гоняют их бедных аж до дыры. Приходилось видеть. Или достают внутренние голоса и так позагибают, что диву даёшься.
Я вам предлагаю простой эксперимент--выньте один резонатор (лучше средний из ломаной--заметнее будет) и послушайте что у Вас оставшиеся будут выдавать. Интервалы в хлам. Или вставьте резонаторы в другой корпус--скорее всего строить не будут. Хотя с нашими инструментами это редко подходит--как правило резонаторы не подходят :biggrin: --все корпуса--индивидуальность. Или притяните или ослабьте чуть-чуть крепления цельной планки или резонатора. И ещё. Где гарантия, что Ваш инструмент настроен на 440? В большинстве симф оркестров сейчас принято 442 и выше. Или ваш инструмент уже настраивали, и у него другой камертон. Попадаются баяны от 435 до 445. И никто им строй не подгоняет--так и живут! Несколько раз приходилось сводить инструменты в оркестре--достаточно сложная работа. В одном были итальянцы, Юпитер и Тула 401--вот засада --все разные. Итальянцы--выше 444 были. Если Вы будете пытаться определить по тюнеру насколько настроен Ваш--может быть масса ошибок.
Несите инструмент к мастеру. Извините, если кого расстроил.
С уважением.

P.S.На этой странице почитайте про тюнеры http://boris.lifanovsky.com...

P.S.На этом форуме очень много информации по ремонту и настройке ф-но. Нет ни слова о баянах. У Баринова, к сожалению, загнулся (хотя давно не проверял--может возродили) Давайте здесь устроим что-то подобное. Очень хотелось бы пообщаться с мастерами и потребителями нас


----------



## alexem (20 Ноя 2009)

Спасибо Виталий! "Проволока для заклепок мягкая сталь", как Вы говорите, это какая. И что значит немного "опустить". Напайку ставите нат припой? Или как? Виталий , под полным унисоном я считаю полное слияние голосов. Как будто звучит один голос, а не кларнет с гобоем. Я думаю под "пустотой" Вы как раз имеете в виду то что я называю "объемом". Действительно на правильно настроенных баянах это звучит выпукло. Как этого добиться? У меня сейчас проблема, внезапно расстроился бас "ре". Сегодня на концерте звучал ужасно. Главное программа начинается с М.Регера Токката ре минор и затем О.Мах Траурная токката, если Вы знаете тоже ре -минор, прекрасная вещица. Мне нужно срочно сделать этот бас. С удовольствием доверился бы мастеру.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (20 Ноя 2009)

К сожалению я не знаю марку стали, если это важно могу посмотреть в справочнике, но теперь только в Пн на работе. Проволока не должна быть жесткой, чтобы не разбивала отверстие под заклёпку в планке. Но это уже только руками--так не могу объяснить. Если жёсткая--можно нагреть докрасна и пусть остынет. Мы клепаем проволокой из Тулы. Напайка на припой.
Кстати, слово"объём" возможно даже больше подходит к характеру звучания. Просто "пустота" потому-что сливаются все обертона и возникает ощущение "прозрачности". Ещё раз--это только на чистых интервалах. В квинтах, квартах, терциях без биений никак :dash: 
К сожалению, действительно попадаются инструменты, где кларнет с гобоем звучит как один голос. Гораздо интереснее аккорды, где слышно каждый голос в унисоне. К тому же "объёма" можно добиться в достаточно узком динамическом диапазоне--чуть мехом по другому--всё, поплыл...В комбинациях с пикколо вообще очень сложно--разные октавы по разному изменяют строй от давления меха. И чисто технически объяснимо--в среднем диапазоне кларнет и её пикколо--голоса разные, а толщина планки, в которой они колеблются--одинакова. Нереально подогнать жёсткость голоса так, что бы они работали одинаково. Они возбуждаются и колеблются по разному. Поэтому так сильно всё зависит от динамики. Хотя современные аккорды с удлинённым проёмом справляются получше старых, да и звучат поярче. Попадаются из новых инструменты, у которых удаётся добиться максимально "прозрачного" звучания.


----------



## pidmanula40razz (14 Янв 2010)

*vit74*,


витля жжешь! )) красавчег! ))


----------



## alexmusik1 (2 Апр 2010)

Доброго всем времени суток. Тема настроики и ремонта инструмента (баяна или аккордеона) актуальна. Могу посаветовать книгу *И.Г. Фадеева, И.А. Кузнецова "Ремонт гармоник баянов и аккордеонов*" Издательство "Легкая индустрия" 1965г. Книга конечно старая и доволно редкая. (У меня ксерокопия). Толком познакомиться не успел лишь пролистал немного, но информация на мой взгляд полезная и изложено толково.


----------



## pols-petr (3 Апр 2010)

Всем привет! Эту книгу можно скачать здесь: http://files.mail.ru/FAOAIB


----------



## patap (1 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Я на форуме человек новый и извиняюсь, если что не так.
Если не трудно подскажите пожалуйста, в чём тут дело.У меня старенький аккордеон Contasina, достался от отца друга. Весь в пыли, решил почистить продуть, располовинил, снял деки(так вроде называется хрень на которой наклеены планки), продул почистил, отремонтировал кнопку левого регистра, собрал на место. теперь при игре многие звуки(справа и слева)) дребезжат, особенно в левой половине, некоторые на сжиме, некоторые на разжиме, а какие то и в любом направление движения меха. Пдскажите пожалуйста почему, вроди планки не трогал, что можно сделать? А ещё хотел бы узнать, чем залить несколько планок, и как и чем подклеить мех, кто-то порезал и в некоторых местах помято ребро жёсткости? Это уже на баяне Weltmeister. Помогите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## gerborisov (2 Сен 2010)

Я для заливки голосов использую церковные свечки и слегка нагретый паяльник (очень осторожно, чтобы воск не затекал куда не надо иначе скищать очень трудно).Мех - картон, клей ПВА, снаружи - дермантин, уголки - если лайка цела переклеить если нет заменить.

Я для заливки голосов использую церковные свечки и слегка нагретый паяльник (очень осторожно, чтобы воск не затекал куда не надо иначе счищать очень трудно).Мех - картон, клей ПВА, снаружи - дермантин, уголки - если лайка цела переклеить если нет заменить.


----------



## ze_go (2 Сен 2010)

дребезжащие планки - скорее всего от времени пересохла мастика - нужно заменить. достаточно кропотливая работа. почитайте здесь - http://www.mirbajana.forumy.com.ua/РІС‹РІР°Р»РёР»РёСЃСЊ-РіРѕР»РѕСЃРѕРІС‹Рµ-РїР»Р
°РЅРєРё-t15.html#p1590


----------



## crigan_dima (24 Июл 2012)

здраствуйте у меня такой вопрос как и чем доделать царапины на акардионе и чем можно его по брызгать чтобы вернулся блеск ?


----------



## ze_go (10 Авг 2012)

crigan_dima писал:


> как и чем доделать царапины на акардионе


вопрос не ясен. доделать - доцарапать или убрать царапины?


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Авг 2012)

*patap*,
Вы ещё не выбросиили этот ш
едевр.


----------

